# What's catering business in US?



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello to everybody, I'm Mik from Italy, I own a good restaurant right now, but I started my first business as caterer.It was a good business but,since I've always dreamed to own a good restaurant, I started it.But,after few months,fortunatly or not,I have had to stop the catering business cause I couldn't do everything.
Now,my restaurant is still going well, but I'm more organized and also older and with more experience,so,I would like to start up again a catering business.But not for big comunities. And not for few money. I would like to offer events,dinners or lunches or parties for maximum 20 who can spend a lot. Here in Italy is something new (maybe because not many persons can spend a lot).But I believe it's the future.How is it in AMerica? Can you give me suggestions,ideas.....whatever you want?

Grazie


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

There are many types of catering, but basically, it means that food is prepared off-site and delivered to the site.

My business does many corparate lunches, where I bring in sandwiches, baked goods, fruit platters, dessert trays, etc. into business boardrooms. Of course, we also do soups, hot meals, pastas etc. as well, but these are not suited as well to business meetings. I also do weddings, funerals, and outdoor events, and as well I also supply businesses with hot meals for their employees, and I bake pastries for other restaurants.

A lot of effort is spent on finding suitable clients and keeping them.


----------

